# I need help please



## Rachiecad (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello, I'm a first time user of this site, to get to the point. I have noticed that my budgie Kiwi is losing a lot of feathers around her neck and around her face near her beak. does anyone have any idea what could be wrong with her? Please help.
Oh and my other budgie Sky seems to be totally normal
Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

When I looked at the first picture, I thought your budgie might be being plucked by the other female. However, in viewing the second picture, it appears she has a bad case of scaly mites. If she does indeed have mites, then both of your birds will need to be treated.

You need to get her into see an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment as the ability to make an accurate assessment from the pictures is limited.
Locate an Avian Vet 

Association of Avian Veterinarians
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com​
Please be sure to update us on her condition in this thread after you've taken her to the vet. Sending lots and love and healing energy to your little girl. :hug:

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

I agree with Deborah that she should be checked at an Avian vet. If it is indeed Scaly Face mites, this is a really bad case of them and therefore you should get her to the vet as soon as you can. 

Please keep us updated!
Both your little ones are gorgeous  

It's great to have you with us and be sure to let us know if you have any other questions or concerns as we'd love to help!

:wave:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. Nothing I can add to what Deborah and Starling have already said. Please let us know what you find out...Sky and Kiwi are beautiful birds...


----------

